# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Villagatón

## GRG

Dado que no hay un tema específico de este embalse, lo abro y de paso adjunto algunas fotos de este verano.

Este embalse, que no está vacío por ser verano sino por que lleva así varios años, fue construido para asegurar el riego de las comarcas de la Cepeda y la Maragatería, en la provincia de León.

Aqui una noticia de 2010 con el embalse lleno: http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/0...265789100.html
Y a continuación otra de 2012 ya cuando este estaba, de nuevo, vacío: http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/...on_743382.html

----------

aberroncho (11-oct-2015),Embalses (12-oct-2015),F. Lázaro (13-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (10-oct-2015),HUESITO (10-oct-2015),JMTrigos (10-oct-2015),Los terrines (10-oct-2015),NoRegistrado (11-oct-2015),perdiguera (11-oct-2015),sergi1907 (11-oct-2015),termopar (13-oct-2015),willi (12-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Da pena ver un embalse vacío con lo valorada que está el agua hoy día y más que se va aponer.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## sergi1907

He encontrado este vídeo https://youtu.be/jUNOkvedSOU

----------

frfmfrfm (11-oct-2015),HUESITO (11-oct-2015),Jonasino (11-oct-2015),perdiguera (11-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿A que se debe realmente ese estado?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo no lo se pero parece un cumulo de incoherencia.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desde luego, esta sí que es una presa para dar de beber al Sol. Que lástima de obra  :Frown:

----------

